# laces



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

Whats the average length of boot laces?


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Boa laces or normal? Boa's are around 1.5meters. I'm going to guess standard laces are over 2meters.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Way, Way to long. Still confused as to why you need an extra foot of lace.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> Way, Way to long. Still confused as to why you need an extra foot of lace.


Because I use a special wrapping technique.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

GreatScott said:


> Because I use a special wrapping technique.


Are those the new ultra ultra super light weight boots nike is putting out next year?!


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

They are! NIKE 6.0 FOR LIFE!


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> Way, Way to long. Still confused as to why you need an extra foot of lace.


At least the DC boots I just bought with boa laces has a tag attached to the laces, 150cm.


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Sean-h said:


> At least the DC boots I just bought with boa laces has a tag attached to the laces, 150cm.


Nice, 1 CM shorter then my snowboard.


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

LMAO... SOLID!!!



Qball said:


>


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

I think I'm going to contact nike about this new design idea...next big thing. Great for summer shredding on Mt Hood!!


----------



## Sean-h (Oct 21, 2011)

Don't forget to wear a toga with those


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

We just need better colorways. I have to be able to match them to the rest of my gear.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Just show up like this and the colorscheme won't matter!


----------

